#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-15
<dholbach> good morning!
<highvoltage> good morning mr dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
<txwikinger> no meeting today?
<heros> hello
<heros> is ubuntu ngo a special NGO distro
<highvoltage> heros: nope
<highvoltage> heros: it's meant to expose NGO's to Ubuntu and get software into Ubuntu that may be useful to NGO and other types of non-profit organisations
<heros> highvoltage from south africa
<heros> hi
<highvoltage> heros: hey
<heros> a nother nic on twitter is airjump :)
<highvoltage> aaah, now I know who you are :)
<leighman> anything I can do re. Ubuntu-NGO at the moment?
<highvoltage> leighman: it would be nice if the team got a bit of a 'greasing'. get meetings going again, team reports, etc. I would if I had the time, but I don't
<highvoltage> leighman: whatever you do, talk about it, people tend to get motivated when they read about other people doing stuff :)
<leighman> I could try :P
<highvoltage> great
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-16
<dholbach> good morning!
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-17
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-18
<dholbach> good morning!
<bac> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey bac
<bac> doing well?
<dholbach> yeah, I'm doing fine - how are you?
<bac> good.  enjoying my final week of warm weather before returning home
<dholbach> yeah, enjoy it! :-)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-21
<leighman> are there NGOs which need contacting/interviewing?
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning chap
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-11
<dholbach> good morning
